# Netzwerklast im ProfiNet



## sascha-polo (17 August 2011)

Ich habe an einer S7 319F mit ProfiNet ( direkt an der CPU ) die Netzwerklast mit Wireshark mitgeschrieben, dabei ist in 72sek. ein Trace mit 606MB Datenvolumen entstanden. 

Hat jemand dieses auch schon einmal an einer 319F gemessen ? 
Ist diese Datenmenge normal?

Anzahl der PN-Devices : 127
99,13% der Daten waren laut Wireshark PN-IO Daten


----------



## Deltal (17 August 2011)

127 Controller ist ja auch schon mal ne Hausnummer finde ich.. Keine Ahnung was für eine Maschine du da hast, aber ich hätte das auf zwei Controller aufgeteilt.. (eventuell sogar richtung 4** CPU)

128 Controller pro CP sind imho zulässig, und bei ~ 11MB/s ist ja auch noch etwas Luft.

Ob das Netzwerk überlastet ist, würdest du ja merken wenn die Stationen anfangen auszusteigen.


----------



## centipede (17 August 2011)

Welche Aktualisierungszyklen sind denn für die Devices projektiert?


----------



## sascha-polo (20 August 2011)

Die Aktualisierungszeit steht bei allen Teilnehmern auf " automatisch ".

Das Netzwerk ist auch nich ueberlastet.
Beim einmessen des Netzwerkes habe ich ein Auslastung von 34% auf der Verbindung zwischen der 319F und dem Scalance 212er Switch gemessen.

Ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob dieses Datenmenge im Profinet normal ist, ich habe sonst nur Profibus gemacht.


----------



## centipede (20 August 2011)

Bei Automatisch kannst du davon ausgehen, das der Controller einen Aktualisierungszyklus von 1ms (bei Peripherie, HMI langsamer) einzuhalten versucht.
Deshalb sind deine Werte ganz normal, PN-IO stresst das Netz schon ganz schön.


----------

